# Trolix



## Dany (Jul 9, 2018)

This is not a vintage radio set but a Trolix camera made by Agfa between 1936 and 1940.
The camera is made from molded "Trolite" (a material slightly different from the bakelite)
Finding such camera without any damage on the body is a good challenge for a camera collector.
This is to say that I was lucky to find one.


----------



## zombiesniper (Jul 9, 2018)

Cool old camera.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 9, 2018)

It looks in good condition...?


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 10, 2018)

Nice one!!


----------

